# Buying Car in UK



## ACH (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

Nice to meet you all. I just move to UK and join the life of an expat in Aberdeen. Cheers 

My current problem is my accommodation is pretty far away from my office. As you know it will be very inconvenient during winter for long distance travel by walking or bus, hence, I am planning to get a car before winter. I am currently planning to get a UK driving licence but I can't submit my passport to DVLA for a month as requested by DVLA for identity verification (at least until January) due to my work nature. 

My questions are:
1) Can I buy a car without UK licence and take the driving test afterwards when I am free to submit my passport? If I can, any pros and cons, e.g. higher insurance premium etc? I have a Malaysia driving licence, and I understand that I can drive in UK for 12 months upon my arrival.

2) Regarding the residency status for the driving test. Do I have to stay in UK for more than 6months before I can take the test? I was in UK during 2009 (with student visa) for study but returned to my home country at the end of 2009 and came back to UK recently (with Tier 2 visa), will I be considered resident? 

Appreciate your advice. Cheers.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ACH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nice to meet you all. I just move to UK and join the life of an expat in Aberdeen. Cheers
> 
> ...


You can certainly buy but getting insurance may be tricky and expensive. Even with UK licence, your lack of UK drving experience will put you in a higher insurance category in any case. and there will only be a few insurers willing to offer you cover. Try getting telephone quote from Options For Foreign Drivers | Direct Line and Aviva, and try the following intermediaries: https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php and Car Insurance | Cheap Car Insurance Quotes Online | Swinton



> 2) Regarding the residency status for the driving test. Do I have to stay in UK for more than 6months before I can take the test? I was in UK during 2009 (with student visa) for study but returned to my home country at the end of 2009 and came back to UK recently (with Tier 2 visa), will I be considered resident?


No. You have to have been in UK for the last 6 months before you can get your provisional licence, and then you can take your test. I suggest in the meatime you get as much driving experience as possible, incuding lessons with driving instructor, so you are set to take your test as soon as you get your provisional. Tests are tough and many people fail several times before passing.


----------



## ACH (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Joppa, 

Thanks for the reply. It is very helpful...


----------

